# Buy a FF camera now or wait?



## np2576 (Feb 9, 2015)

I recently sold my canon 70D and i bought the canon 24-70 2.8 ii and canon 70-200 f2.8 is ii. i want to get a camera but idk if i should buy something cheap and wait for 5D IV.
WHAT SHOULD I DO!?


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Feb 9, 2015)

The best time to buy a camera is always two years from now. 

Only you know what types of photography you like to do and what is your equipment requirements. 

Would a 5D3 be unacceptable? What do you think the mythical 5D4 would do for you that the 5D3 (a really good camera) won't. And is that difference worth the wait and money?

Would not be better to shoot with a 5D3 now as opposed to not shooting with a 5D4 for a while?

It is not like the 5D3 will suddenly stop working or suddenly become a crappy camera when the 5d4 comes out.

Besides if you wait until the 5D4 comes out, what about that 5D5 on the horizon.. would you want to wait until then?

Buy the camera that works for your type of photography and you can afford. There is and will always be a "better" camera on the horizon.


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 9, 2015)

np2576 said:


> I recently sold my canon 70D and i bought the canon 24-70 2.8 ii and canon 70-200 f2.8 is ii. i want to get a camera but idk if i should buy something cheap and wait for 5D IV.



Are you saying you're sitting on two of the best lenses, and aren't able to use them!?!?!?

Really, the current gen of Canon ff cameras is excellent (though less "value" than Sonikon features vs. price). Your lenses will only shine on a 5d3, but if you don't track or want to save money a 6d will also do.


----------



## drjlo (Feb 9, 2015)

np2576 said:


> I recently sold my canon 70D and i bought the canon 24-70 2.8 ii and canon 70-200 f2.8 is ii. i want to get a camera but idk if i should buy something cheap and wait for 5D IV.
> WHAT SHOULD I DO!?



This is crazy. Sonikon folks would love to have access to lenses as great as 24-70 II and 70-200 II, which are the bread-and-butter strengths of Canon. I really don't expect 5D IV to be a leaping improvement in IQ from 5D III; likely some AF tweaks and processor improvements as main attractions. 
If you shoot events or moving subjects, get the 5D III. If not 6D.


----------



## RLPhoto (Feb 9, 2015)

You could buy a 5Dc for like 400$ where I'm at. Unbelievably cheap or I've seen a beat-up 5D2 for 900$ on craigslist. Two really good FF cameras for under a $1K, that you could use until the 5D4 release. When you sell them off, you wouldn't lose any money and put it towards the camera you really want.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Feb 15, 2015)

np2576 said:


> I recently sold my canon 70D and i bought the canon 24-70 2.8 ii and canon 70-200 f2.8 is ii. i want to get a camera but idk if i should buy something cheap and wait for 5D IV.
> WHAT SHOULD I DO!?


If you want your two excellent lenses to shine, just get the 5D3 camera and you'll never regret. 5D3 is now sold on eBay for as low as US$ 2,250, that's a bargain compared with what I paid more than a year ago.


----------



## nc0b (Feb 15, 2015)

There is a 5D classic on Craigslist in Denver for $400. New white box 6D bodies can be had for $1250. If you don't have even one body now, all you have are two expensive bookends. In the long run you should have a second body anyway. A 5DIV might be 6 months out, or more. Who knows.


----------



## Perio (Feb 19, 2015)

RLPhoto said:


> You could buy a 5Dc for like 400$ where I'm at. Unbelievably cheap or I've seen a beat-up 5D2 for 900$ on craigslist. Two really good FF cameras for under a $1K, that you could use until the 5D4 release. When you sell them off, you wouldn't lose any money and put it towards the camera you really want.



Good suggestion.


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 19, 2015)

Perio said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > You could buy a 5Dc for like 400$ where I'm at.
> ...



The suggestion is so good because (at least I find) the 5d2 rather overpriced esp. vs. the 6d. But if going for a 5d1, be sure you know or research the shortcomings.


----------



## RLPhoto (Feb 19, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> Perio said:
> 
> 
> > RLPhoto said:
> ...


It's probably the prices overseas that make the 5d2 expensive. Here's a beatup but working functional 5d2 for 900$, a total bargain


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 19, 2015)

RLPhoto said:


> It's probably the prices overseas that make the 5d2 expensive. Here's a beatup but working functional 5d2 for 900$, a total bargain



Ugh, seeing the US prices for used gear like this and new gear like the 6d is really depressing :-\

For some reason or another, over here there is a hefty premium on "quality" gear (probably because Germany like sturdy stuff) and Canon L lenses of ff cameras are sold for ridiculously high prices. On the other hand, you can get a pristine d800 for €1200 ... €400 less than a new 6d :-o


----------



## RLPhoto (Feb 19, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > It's probably the prices overseas that make the 5d2 expensive. Here's a beatup but working functional 5d2 for 900$, a total bargain
> ...


Canon is teh best. Thats why the 6D is more expensive than that horrible D800. : : : I've bought alot of gear used through craigslist and I've never lost money on a purchase. To see a 5D2 under 1K is unreal and soon they will all be under 1K.


----------

